# ForceWare "836.47"!?...



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2017)

Creators update?


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 11, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Creators update?



It says Windows 8.1

Besides I have Creators update and it shows 381.65


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 86148


hacker!


----------



## IvanP91v (Apr 11, 2017)

yeah 836.47 here on Windows 8.1 Home.

But the latest is
381.65 - WHQL
Release Date Thu Apr 06, 2017

Living in the future here boys!

Windows reports it as is though

EDIT: 1.17.0 reports is as 836 too

EDIT2: Checked 1.17.0 and 1.18.0 on Windows 10 Home
and reports the driver correctly. Although this is against a 960M instead of a
desktop chip - probably makes 0 differance.

So yeah, seems to be a Windows 8.1 thing. Weird.
Never noticed it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

Must be a Windows 8 thing then.  I'm showing normal on windows 10

Assuming that system specs are correct


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Creators update?



No, just windows 8.1 fully updated.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 11, 2017)

Like others on Windows 10 Creators update it too is showing fine for me...


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 11, 2017)

I just remembered of this one time when I opened GPU-Z during the GPU driver installation when I got my 1060 and everything showed up fine except for the DirectX Support which read : "Unknown" 

Hilarious knowing all the asynchronous compute and DX12 shitstorm.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2017)

www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe

Does this build show the correct version number on Windows 8.1 ?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe
> 
> Does this build show the correct version number on Windows 8.1 ?



No.
It should be 381.65 but it shows:


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2017)

What versions are nvd3dum.dll and nvcuda .dll ?





Like that


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> What versions are nvd3dum.dll and nvcuda .dll ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2017)

New build uploaded at same link. Fixed now?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> New build uploaded at same link. Fixed now?



Yup, that's it, it's fixed!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks! Will include those changes in next build


----------

